# Bluewater around the nipple?



## cobiasco (Dec 22, 2011)

Brought the boat over to OB this past weekend. Thinking about making a quick family run out to the nipple. Is the bluewater pretty close right now or should we head West? Thanks for any info.


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

True blue water is a long, long way out right now. Like Horn mountain far, or even farther. Most folks who fished memorial day went 100+ miles. That said, there is some pretty water at the nipple right now, and a decent little current push from the south to the north up over the ledge, which at the right time of day should produce.

I was out at the rigs last weekend. Don't even bother stopping at Petronis. Marlin was decent, although no YF, or at least not one that I could catch. There was a billfish caught at the Marlin, I believe. 

Your other best bet, or at least it was last week, is about 25-30 miles south/southeast of the dumping grounds. There is a nice temp break out there and current push.

So, it's up to you whether you want 35 miles or 75 miles (at least). Depends on what you are after.


----------



## cobiasco (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Man that's an Awesome Gesture Right there. Appreciate folks like you.


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

ALFisher said:


> True blue water is a long, long way out right now. Like Horn mountain far, or even farther. Most folks who fished memorial day went 100+ miles. That said, there is some pretty water at the nipple right now, and a decent little current push from the south to the north up over the ledge, which at the right time of day should produce.
> 
> I was out at the rigs last weekend. Don't even bother stopping at Petronis. Marlin was decent, although no YF, or at least not one that I could catch. There was a billfish caught at the Marlin, I believe.
> 
> ...


What defines "blue water" or "true blue water"? I'm thinking about making my first long run if we have another streak of good weather and calm seas. Would be departing Pensacola pass. Can I find good action within 35 miles? Thanks in advance!


----------



## under70 (Jul 6, 2011)

Agree with floorman, nice job ALFisher!


----------



## marlin77 (May 8, 2014)

SushiKing said:


> What defines "blue water" or "true blue water"? I'm thinking about making my first long run if we have another streak of good weather and calm seas. Would be departing Pensacola pass. Can I find good action within 35 miles? Thanks in advance!


 
Maybe. I'm not sure anyone fished last weekend due to weather, but the weekend before water at the nipple (about 35 miles) was pretty, there was plenty of bait, but we didn't have a single knockdown. That was 10 days and a tropical storm ago now, so no one will know until they go.

In general, starting around now through September, the nipple should start to produce a good billfish bite. They usually show up there when it starts to get hot.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Dont look at it now . The Mississippi is what you'll be fishing all the way out to 85 miles . Water is mud !!


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

recess said:


> Dont look at it now . The Mississippi is what you'll be fishing all the way out to 85 miles . Water is mud !!


What do you mean? So far east of that how are possibly seeing Mississippi mud


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

It does this every year , Mississippi and mobile dumps so much fresh water it turns our gulf top layer into mud . I suggest subscribing to Hilton's offshore or another to keep track of where not to go .


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

The nipple doesn't look extremely bad right now. It is a blended green not mud from the Mississippi color. We caught a nice wahoo over there one week ago. Don't be discouraged, some of the best days have come from green water, you never know if there's cobalt blue 3 feet under the green.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Clouds are a little bad, but, you can still see where blue water is....


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Fishfighters right it's not horrible and good fish do come from green water but the nasty stuff is right there knocking on the door. And moving quick.


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

A lot of folks look at really, really clear bluish-green water and call it blue. it means lots of different things to different people, but I think real blue water is more of a cobalt like this:










There is also usually a decent temperature change associated with it. Once you see it, you will understand, and know that is what you are looking for. 

Again, however, I've caught some decent fish in close (35-45 miles) with less than stellar water, but your best bet is the good stuff.


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

Based on those two images posted above, you are better off staying near the 40-60 fathom curve inshore if you want to stay in close. Otherwise, head south of the spur


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

I've seen it purple.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

on 6.22.15, the water around the beercan (horm mountain) was a bluish-green to greenish in my opinion. 

jack


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You can find beautiful blue water, no rips, no temperature changes, no weed lines and no bait what you will have is pretty water and no fish to be found much less caught. The more positive cconditions that come together in a given area the greater the potential for catching. I'd rather fish dirty green water loaded with schools of bait than empty crystal blue water. You will find the predators where they can find food.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Good to see you again, Kim.


----------

